# advice from the snow goose guys needed



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

ok, here is my predicament. this coming year i need to build a new decoy trailer. i am finally going to start building a snow goose spread this winter as money allows. i am starting with 10 dozen avery fb's and would like a little extra room for 4 dozen honker fbs, 3 dozen standard ducks, and little extras. i will likely add 4 or 5 dozen fb snows the next year. problem is that i am going to build a bullet shaped trailer from aluminum. aluminum frame, suspension(a-arm and spindle with air shocks), and body. i need light weight since it will be towed by an ultralight flotation rig built from a suzuki samurai(actually looks kinda like a model A pickup)that weighs about 2000lbs. and has a small motor. it out floats an atv and eliminates the need for that hassle. i don't want to make this trailer much bigger than i need. i have the necessary skills and equipment to build whatever i need. i know it can be done, my old geo tracker sat on 35" tires and hauled my pickup box trailer with about 1000lbs gross weight. fast? no, but effective indeed. i usually hunt alone or with one friend, so mobility and reasonable size have determined my spread. so, without further delay, who is using the ghg fb snows, and how much space is required in your trailer? i tried to calculate the approximate space needed and came up with a main compartment of 48" tall, 60" wide, and 100" long. the bullet nose front will store about 1/4 to 1/3 of what the main section will. sound about right?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

o.k. i guess i will simplify this. how many full bodies does you trailer hold and how big is it? with that info, i will figure out the rest. thank you in advance.


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

7X16 v-nose- Polaris 700, 300 FB's (could fit about 400), 6 blinds, 40 Floaters, Waders, Ecallers, and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Skip the snow goose fullbodies and you can save half your money on decoys, and only need half the trailer.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

skip full bodies? i am a firm believer in them, but open to suggestion. what do you like, 5/8 shells? i have considered those very seriously. do they blow of the stakes in 20+ winds? i know some guys still use windsocks, but set out huge numbers of them. i just can't see 2 guys setting out 1000 windsocks. a few hundred fb's will be work enough.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

I would consider looking into sillosocks, they are a great decoy and work great. Not to mention the amount of room you will save in the trailer. They are fast and easy to set up, 2 guys could set them up way faster then you can set up fullbodys plus take down is a breeze on them too. Granted fullbodys look sweet, but i dont think they are needed as much as everyone thinks. I only have about 400 snow goose decoys and only 7 dozen are fbs, the rest are sillosocks and homemade northwinds. As long as you are on the X i dont really think it matters to much to have 1000 decoys, one of my best snow goose hunts were over 150 decoys, location location location is the key.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

hmmm, decisions, decisions. i heard that 2 guys from casper (some of you probably know them, 1 makes custom painted windsocks) were putting out 5000 socks and leaving them in the same field for weeks! i do know that these geese are getting smarter all the time and i would like to get lots of sub 50 yard shots without depending on lousy weather or wind.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Those decoys from the guys in casper are very good...... over 3/4 of my spread have come from them.

The others I have painted my self.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

how do you get ahold of these guys


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Jim Jones in Casper, Wyo is the man to call. i don't have his #, but it may be listed in the Casper phone book. check online.


----------

